# What next!?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/18/us-pornography-peta-idUSTRE78H1IR20110918


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt these idiots have Always cared more for animals than People, They are so Blinded by Stupidity they Really dont see how IGNORANT they Look!! I hate to see animals abused as bad as anyone but when it comes to People or animals I am Not Sorry to say I will Side with People all day Long EveryDay!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I know how mad they are Richard. Is this the sort of example they'd like to set for children!?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Its up to us to teach our Kids to think for themselves and Not believe every thing they see, read and hear!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is absolutely right Richard.Many adults i know have been fooled by PETA and the like, I wonder what their stance is on truth in advertising. The "bit" by Penn and Teller about says it all they euthanize more animals than they save. I'd be interested to know the salary of the head of peta.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like the e stands for ethical huh? They're a big joke to many in today's society. This new site they're putting up is getting huge backlash from other animal rights folks. It's great to see them fighting each other now. Can we say karma ? Oh btw


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Its up to us to teach our Kids to think for themselves and Not believe every thing they see, read and hear!


True Richard but that goes without saying for maybe you, I or anyone else on here, its those kids that aren't brought up in a well balanced home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said, a lot of kids aren't taught write from rong let alone how to make a responsible decision.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am doing my best to teach Dallas How to think about things and look at several different view points and then make a decision on what is Right and Wrong. I realize a Lot of Kids Nowdays dont have the option of asking Dad or Mom about a lot of things. When they Can the Parents are often Skewed by politics, TV, Hollywood or Drugs/Alchohol. That is a Shame in the world we live in!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Richard it is a shame.....and many parents don't follow through with parenting. Many parents are trying to be both Mom and Dad which is tough but no excuse. They are also working more to provide many things that IMO the kids do not need and probably shouldn't have, when what they really need is a parent or preferably two that are paying attention to what is going on in their lives.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The sad part is many of my friends always tried to be the best "friend" and not the parent. Now the kids are teens and boy are they wishin they didn't raise the kids that way ! Talk about no respect. These kids are some of the biggest A#$$%^^& I've ever met.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know as we don't have children but I would think the early years are the learning years then when they get to 10 years + and are able to be out and involved in hunting, fishing, sport etc then be best mates after setting a solid base. Probably wrong!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's right Matt the early years set the tone. Like anything you have to start out right. Be firm and consistent.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

If behavioral Problems arent checked when they are under 10 or so things just flat out get a lot worse the older they get! You know what it is OK to Say No sometimes! The Right mixture of Disipline and Love is sometimes Very hard to figure out! Noone said it would be Easy!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

IMO, if you're stupid enough to believe PETA's crap, then good luck to you. If you want to see naughty pictures of Ingrid Newkirk, then good luck to you. I love to hunt, fish, and pretty much anything else outdoors, PETA likes to love on animals. To each his own. I got a dog, I love him, he stays in my yard, that way I can keep him safe, if I let him run wild, he'll end up dead, he depends on me to feed him and keep him safe. I also hunt and eat meat, so shut your mouth and mind your own business. If PETA wants to save the animals, then they need to just shut up, mind their own business and start building shelters and figure out what to do with umpteen gazillion dogs and cats, instead of setting around, taking naughty pictures.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Let it all out Jim don't hold back!


----------

